# [SOLVED] Unable to connect to certain websites?



## StephenCT (Nov 22, 2011)

Hey,

As of last night, randomly out of nowhere I was unable to connect to any websites on my laptop, I had lost the connection completely. I was able to re-connect but not use any websites, although I was able to use Skype somehow. So I turned off my router, decided to try this morning to see if there was any difference on my computer instead, and although a few websites now work (like facebook) I'm not able to get onto my AOL email account, or tvguide.co.uk, gak.co.uk

I turned my firewall off but there was no difference, I ran a scan for malware but there was no results, I've tried disconnecting everything and re-connecting everything. I've not installed any updates in about two weeks, I'm honestly stuck on what to do and could use some help please


----------



## DBCooper (Jun 11, 2010)

*Re: Unable to connect to certain websites?*

Hi StephenCT,

Try flushing the DNS and see if that works. Open up the command prompt and type in *"ipconfig/flushdns" *without the quotes. Flushing the DNS should only take about a sec. Afterwards, and see if you able to connect to every website that you go to. Hope everything works out well for you.


----------



## StephenCT (Nov 22, 2011)

*Re: Unable to connect to certain websites?*

Hi, thanks for the quick reply. I did this and got "*Successfully flushed the DNS Resolver Cache.*" however the websites that were not working before still won't work, saying it cannot connect to the website


----------



## StephenCT (Nov 22, 2011)

*Re: Unable to connect to certain websites?*

Also, I now cannot even connect to Facebook, so I seem to be running out of websites I can connect to


----------



## StephenCT (Nov 22, 2011)

*Unable to connect to certain websites?*

Hey, I realise I may have posted in the wrong section (the Vista section) and figured I'd probably get a better answer here, so here's what I posted


As of last night, randomly out of nowhere I was unable to connect to any websites on my laptop, I had lost the connection completely. I was able to re-connect but not use any websites, although I was able to use Skype somehow. So I turned off my router, decided to try this morning to see if there was any difference on my computer instead, and although a few websites now work (like facebook) I'm not able to get onto my AOL email account, or tvguide.co.uk, gak.co.uk

I turned my firewall off but there was no difference, I ran a scan for malware but there was no results, I've tried disconnecting everything and re-connecting everything. I've not installed any updates in about two weeks, I'm honestly stuck on what to do and could use some help please


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Unable to connect to certain websites?*

Lets take a peek at your network environment:

First:

Power Cycle everything . . Turn off the Modem, router and all pc's . . turn on the Modem and wait a few minutes for the lights to stabilize . . then turn on the router, then one pc at a time. See if you connect to the internet.

Then: check your browser's settings, remove any proxy settings if foundhere's how.

Then:

with the pc connected to the router, Click on *Start* . . *Run* . . type *CMD* 

At the > prompt type type the following command: *IPCONFIG /ALL*

Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is NOT a space after the / in the following command.

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*. Come back here and Paste the results in a message.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## StephenCT (Nov 22, 2011)

*Re: Unable to connect to certain websites?*

Hi, I restarted the computer and router and there's no difference at all. I also checked to see if there is any proxy settings but there is none.

Here is the results I got from *IPCONFIG /ALL*



> Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6002]
> Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
> 
> C:\Users\Stephen>IPCONFIG /ALL
> ...


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Unable to connect to certain websites?*

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* (*COMMAND* for W98/WME) to open a command prompt:

Type the following commands on separate lines, following each one with the *Enter* key:

PING 192.168.0.1

PING 74.125.45.100

PING yahoo.com[/FONT

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## StephenCT (Nov 22, 2011)

*Re: Unable to connect to certain websites?*



> Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6002]
> Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
> 
> C:\Users\Stephen>PING 192.168.0.1
> ...


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Unable to connect to certain websites?*

Wrell . . you are connected to the internet . . Double check for a Proxy setting . . What AntiVirus and other realtime protection are you using??


----------



## StephenCT (Nov 22, 2011)

*Re: Unable to connect to certain websites?*

Hmm, I double checked for a proxy setting but there still is none. I'm using Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware, Windows Firewall and Microsoft Security Essentials. Do you think it might just be a weird connection?


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Unable to connect to certain websites?*

Something is blocking your surfing . . what Browser are you using?


----------



## StephenCT (Nov 22, 2011)

*Re: Unable to connect to certain websites?*

I'm using Google Chrome and Internet Explorer, I can get websites like this to work but websites like facebook.com, twitter.com, aol.com don't seem to work for me at all. I looked up on the Sky forums (I'm on Sky broadband) and there had been an outage in South West England 2 days ago, although I'm in Scotland so I can't see that affecting me? It's also apparently been fixed already


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Unable to connect to certain websites?*

What exactly happens whrn you go to something like aol.com? What error message?


----------



## StephenCT (Nov 22, 2011)

*Re: Unable to connect to certain websites?*

"*Oops! Google Chrome could not connect to mail.aol.com*" and then lists some suggestions like reloading the page


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Unable to connect to certain websites?*

What version of IE ? . . same error with IE?


----------



## StephenCT (Nov 22, 2011)

*Re: Unable to connect to certain websites?*

Yeah it's the same issue with Internet Explorer, IE9 I'm using


----------



## StephenCT (Nov 22, 2011)

*Re: Unable to connect to certain websites?*

Okay as of literally a minute ago, everything is now working. It must have been a problem on Sky's end, because there were a few Sky users having the same issue. But thanks for all the help!


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Unable to connect to certain websites?*

Glad it is working now . .


----------

